# Red Eye Tool Photoshop CS2



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

I can't seem to find the Red Eye Tool in my Photoshop CS2. Can someone help me find where it is in the tool section?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

... Here ...


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

Yhanks Noyb. I'm an idiot!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

*NO* ... You just didn't look as hard as I did.
I normally do it manually (select the red then turn it off) ... so I had to go looking.


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

How do you do it manually? I tried using the red eye tool but the eyes look terrible.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Magic wand ... select the red ... (or the white in my cat)
And repaint it.
Then some touch up is required .. blurring .. smudging ..etc..
I'd think the red eye tool should work the same as my magic wand .. initially for people.

Sometimes I use the elliptical marquee tool .. select the red .. and redraw it.
This requires knowing the shortcut controls for the marquee tool.

Can you attach a cropped sample (before n after) we can play with ???

If you have a high speed net ... 25MB video in quicktime ...
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/RedEyeTool.mov


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

Thanks Noyb. I'm off to my cottage for the weekend so I'll get back to you next weekend. Meanwhile I'll attach the photo I'm working on.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not enough picture resolution to see and work on the red eye ....
That's why I said to crop it (to just the eyes) ... then attach a higher res. pic with more PPI.

Need to clean up and remove the video .. let me know if/when you get it.
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

Off with their heads !!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Couldn't get any of the automatics to work ... Probably not enough definition.
So ... I redrew the eyes on Layer 2 using the Brush Tool and choosing the brush size/color.

Initially .. used a lower opacity so I could see thru the Eyes Layer while painting it.
And using the Clone tool .. Made some repairs on layer 1

Here's the Photoshop file with Layers ....
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Eyes.psd

Could've worked longer but this should give you an idea for eyes repairs.


----------



## Blaine Dixon (Jul 23, 2005)

My Red eye tool vanished!


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

That's a great job Noyb! How do I reattach the heads to the bodies?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Guillotining their heads was a way to cut the file size down to attach a picture here ..
And possibly show you how to manually fix eyes.

You will not be able to Insert the eyes (attach the heads) because I probably tinkered with the color adjust  
So the insert wont match anymore.

It will probably be easier to rework the entire original.
If the jpeg file size of the original picture/scan greater than ~300k .
Ill send you my Email Address so you can Email me the original.

Let me know if you want my personal Email Address.
Will need a higher resolution picture than the one you attached in post #7
The Original will be the best.


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

Thank you very much for the offer Noyb but I managed to fix the photo myself. It was a little difficult because of the poor quality of the original.


----------

